
Judge Denies Oregon's Request for Restraining Order Against Federal Officers - coronadisaster
https://www.npr.org/sections/live-updates-protests-for-racial-justice/2020/07/24/895285174/judge-denies-oregons-request-for-restraining-order-against-federal-officers
======
Simulacra
""Because it has failed to do so — most fundamentally, because it has not
shown it is vindicating an interest that is specific to the state itself — I
find the State of Oregon lacks standing here and therefore deny its request
for a temporary restraining order," he concluded."

~~~
infogulch
I thought states had jurisdiction over policing in their state.

~~~
TMWNN
Not over federal agents. Same reason why Arkansas couldn't prevent the
Eisenhower administration from using US Marshals to enforce desegregation in
Little Rock in 1957. (Or Army paratroopers, as per the Insurrection Act of
1807.)

------
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
> Protests against racism and police brutality in Portland

That's certainly one way to characterize the activity downtown for the past
50+ nights.

